# kinda



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 14, 2013)

Not really a motorized bike but it is more or less one....thought id share


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 15, 2013)

english......maybe triumph.....so the english were still building bikes that looked teen era into the 20s.......most of these really cool teens and 20s english cycles can be had for a fraction of what a american bike costs of the same vintage..........or at least until guys wake up to how much value there is in these really well made really underappreciated english makes


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 15, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> english......maybe triumph.....so the english were still building bikes that looked teen era into the 20s.......most of these really cool teens and 20s english cycles can be had for a fraction of what a american bike costs of the same vintage..........or at least until guys wake up to how much value there is in these really well made really underappreciated english makes




I think its a 1916.. Bought for 50k


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 15, 2013)

$50k? sheesh maybe folks are comin around


----------

